# Single coated dog blowing coat



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm used to brushing a double coated dog, so I think I'm using the wrong tool on Kabota. He's got a single coat, medium length and he is shedding like you wouldn't believe, but when I brush him with this







basically nothing comes off. Meanwhile, my entire house is coated in a layer of gold fur. 

What should I be using?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max's coat is like that. Not much comes out during grooming yet there is black fur all over the house. Luckily he is a good boy about using his bed in the living room. I can get loads of hair out using a metal flea comb, could try that if his fur isn't super thick.

I didn't care for it but most people love the zoom groom type of rubber curry comb for short haired dogs. I prefer using a furminator on Sassy's dense short double coat.

A nice warm bath loosens the hair and brushing, rubbing the coat gets out gobs of hair. Trick is to do that until the coat is completely dry. I live in a mild climate and can take the dogs for walks and stop a number of times during it to go over the coat only going home when the dogs are dry.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Biscuit's got a medium-to-long single coat and I love the Zoom Groom. We tried everything last fall when she was blowing her coat. We've used the slicker brush you pictured and it helps, but the Zoom Groom is much better. I find it works best on a dry, non-clean dog. The rubber seems to attract the hairs. We've also used a Furminator, and that did pull out clouds of fur as advertised, but I think the Zoom Groom is the best (and inexpensive to boot). You can also use it at bathtime to massage/shampoo more thoroughly.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

All this talk about grooming ... I just bathed Abbylynn in the tub ... black hair everywhere! I used a good rub down while shampooing and brushed while shampooing with a pin brush ... and rinsed and brushed and rinsed and repeated for about ten minutes. I then used my blow dryer and brushed for about 45 minutes while drying. So far ... pretty good. We will see though. I used a furminator on her a couple days ago to get the first layer off. She is blowing her coat ... spring must be around the corner!  I may try one of those zoom tools next. It is always med and longish hairs I find. :/ If I spend close to a couple hours on grooming it usually will last me a good week. But I have to brush on a daily basis to keep it nice. I am so glad the little ones do not shed ... I'd never get caught up! Lol!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you! I've seen zoom grooms, I can pick one up.

Also good to know other dogs are blowing coats, too. I was a little worried about him losing half his coat when it's still so cold outside, and will be for at least another 4-6 weeks where we live.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Ha, and apparently I have a nice furry house to look forward to! Biscuit hasn't started shedding yet, but it's only a matter of time.


----------

